# Ants in the Pantry



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

For the small ants we like to use baits, specifically the gel or liquid ant baits. Don't spray, or at least not near the baits as you will be working against your baiting strategy. Make multiple bait locations and be patient. If you use the gels, which come in a syringe, place the bait on small squares of wax paper or equivalent for easier clean up.

The gels/liquid ant baits are available at all retail locations, some are boric acid based and some are hydramethylnon, both are effective. The important thing is to use gels/liquids as they are accepted quite well over the dry bait stations.


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

alyna said:


> The most problematic question is: what kind of ants are we trying to get rid of?


The little red ants.


----------



## ChrisFixit (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey there MagicalHome like PAbugman I've had really good luck using gel baits. I had a really invasive ant situation in a bathroom (ants coming through plumbing wall) and in my kitchen (under the sink). Using the gel syringe let me place bait into some of the awkward cracks the ants were coming through as well as along the vertical seams. Another benefit of the gel is that you get no over spray. Beyond that PAbugman's directions are exactly in-line with my strategy. The only other bit of advice I would give is after you've dealt with the ants and no longer see any evidence of them, patch the hole they came through if possible. If they really want in they will find a way, but that doesn't mean you have to make it easy for them. Haven't had a problem since. Hope this helps.

Cheers,
Chrisfixit


----------



## Bobby_B (Oct 7, 2010)

first understand that ants live in colonys and so the queen ant needs to die. Figure out the path they are coming from which it seems you have. Try pesticide but be careful if you have pets. if you dont want to use that then there is somthing called nipon which may work. it may take around 2 weeks to complete as they are really resiliant pests!


----------



## mcgrathpest (Jun 27, 2010)

try the ant gel Terro. it works great for all sugar/crazy ants


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

I will try your suggestions and see how it works. Thanks! As annoying as they are, I find ants amazing as they help each other carry food (sugar, rice grain) to their destination.


----------



## mcgrathpest (Jun 27, 2010)

yes they are. Please let me know if that doesnt work.


----------

